# fbsplash works intermittently [solved]

## jcampbell

Sometimes I turn my machine on and the framebuffer splash activates, and then other times it does not. I know I have grub and the kernel configured properly because it does work sometimes. I'm using kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r5. Does anyone know why this would be happening?Last edited by jcampbell on Tue Jan 17, 2006 2:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

That is very odd.

Do you mean you get no framebuffer at all, or sometimes you get the graphical framebuffer screen and other times you get the text based framebuffer?

----------

## jcampbell

Sometimes I get the graphical framebuffer and then other times it's the text-based framebuffer.

----------

## Headrush

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

> Sometimes I get the graphical framebuffer and then other times it's the text-based framebuffer.

 

What is the output of

```
cat /etc/conf.d/splash | grep ERR
```

If your see this

```
SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"
```

try changing the yes to no and see if that helps.

----------

## jcampbell

This is not a problem with verbose and silent modes. The issue is that sometimes the splash image doesn't render in the framebuffer at all.

----------

## Headrush

Can you post your /boot/grub/grub.conf file.

Are you using splashutils or bootsplash?

----------

## jcampbell

I'm using splashutils.

Yes...

* the fb splash support is turned on in the kernel

* the graphics are compiled into the ramdisk image

* the default theme is linked in /etc/splash

* splash initscript is enabled in runlevel 3

Here's my grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@60 splash=verbose,theme:crystal

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

title=Microsoft Windows Server 2003

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## Headrush

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

> I'm using splashutils.
> 
> Yes...
> 
> * the fb splash support is turned on in the kernel

 

If it works sometimes, then it wouldn't be this.

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

> * the graphics are compiled into the ramdisk image

 

Are you using genkernel. If so, you must use its parameters to make initrd.

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

> * the default theme is linked in /etc/splash

 

You can remove the link. (not needed anymore)

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

> * splash initscript is enabled in runlevel 3

 

Assuming you mean default runlevel. (Gentoo)

I was going to suggest that maybe the device node for the framebuffer doesn't get created quick enough sometimes, but you always have framebuffer support so it can't be that. 

Is splash in boot or default runlevel?

For reference, here is my grub entry. (I don't use genkernel so there are differences)

```
title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda2 vga=0x31a splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initrd-livecd-2005.1
```

Edit: Saw this at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash * wrote:*   

> File: /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/$ROOT
> 
> initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd
> ...

 

Edit 2: * wrote:*   

> Also note that for both GRUB and LILO, CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 must be added for silent mode to operate.

 

----------

## jcampbell

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *jcampbell wrote:*   * the graphics are compiled into the ramdisk image 
> 
> Are you using genkernel. If so, you must use its parameters to make initrd.

 

I used the correct arguments... genkernel --no-clean --gensplash=crystal initrd

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *jcampbell wrote:*   * splash initscript is enabled in runlevel 3 
> 
> Assuming you mean default runlevel. (Gentoo)

 

Runlevel 3 is (by default) where all multi-user mode console services run. Gentoo refers to this as the "default runlevel".

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Is splash in boot or default runlevel?

 

Yes

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> For reference, here is my grub entry. (I don't use genkernel so there are differences)
> 
> ```
> title Gentoo Linux
> 
> ...

 

I am already using an initial ramdisk, so I can't use a ramdisk generated by splashutils. This is the reason for the "gensplash" option in genkernel.

Again, I know my configuration is correct because I've done this before and it is working... sometimes.

----------

## Headrush

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

> Runlevel 3 is (by default) where all multi-user mode console services run. Gentoo refers to this as the "default runlevel".

 

I understand fully, but in a Gentoo forum it better to use Gentoo wording rather than confuse the issue.

Remember this thread is for other possible noobies that might read, not just you and me.  :Smile: 

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

>  *Headrush wrote:*   Is splash in boot or default runlevel? 
> 
> Yes

 

OK.

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

> I am already using an initial ramdisk, so I can't use a ramdisk generated by splashutils. This is the reason for the "gensplash" option in genkernel.

 

I understand that, but the Wiki seem to imply that you had to change those grub/lilo options when using a genkernel created initrd that had a splashimage included.

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

> Again, I know my configuration is correct because I've done this before and it is working... sometimes.

 

That's why it doesn't make sense.

Maybe try playing with the CONSOLE= option. There are some interesting things about it on Spock's web page.

I know some time back it caused issues for me. Number of ttys in kernel did not match what splashutils expected.

(But not a 50/50 work/not work problem like yours.)

----------

## jcampbell

thanks... I'll give it a try

----------

## Headrush

 *jcampbell wrote:*   

> thanks... I'll give it a try

 

Please keep me posted. I find it troubling that it works sometimes and not other times and would be interested in what is causing this.

Edit: By chance do you have high memory support in your kernel?

----------

## jcampbell

I added the quiet option to the kernel command line and that seems to have fixed the problem. It's strange because I didn't have that on a previous install and it always worked.

----------

